# Why



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is Egypt still using pull rings on cola etc.. why have they never caught up with tabs?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why is Egypt still using pull rings on cola etc.. why have they never caught up with tabs?



Lol.....because ring pulls make litter and you just know how the Egyptians love litter


----------



## fshnfool (Jun 3, 2011)

A couple of years ago the Head of the Coke distributorship told me that it is/was Egyptian law/regulation to have pull tabs as a "sanitation" control. Not that he believed that, but had to go along with the rule.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

fshnfool said:


> A couple of years ago the Head of the Coke distributorship told me that it is/was Egyptian law/regulation to have pull tabs as a "sanitation" control. Not that he believed that, but had to go along with the rule.




Did he check that is wasn't April 1?

Your post made me laugh out loud .. thanks for that :clap2::clap2:


----------



## fshnfool (Jun 3, 2011)

One thing that has always made me wonder (among so many others) is that with the inherent value of aluminum as a scrap commodity that so many aluminum drink cans are littered almost everywhere and no one picks them up. Even in the States, aluminum cans will usually eventually get picked up by someone to cash in on the low-but-non-zero metal value. Why is the incentive to gather the cans not there?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

fshnfool said:


> One thing that has always made me wonder (among so many others) is that with the inherent value of aluminum as a scrap commodity that so many aluminum drink cans are littered almost everywhere and no one picks them up. Even in the States, aluminum cans will usually eventually get picked up by someone to cash in on the low-but-non-zero metal value. Why is the incentive to gather the cans not there?




I am sure they are picked up.. everything is recycled here but the scale of problem means that the litter pickers cannot keep up.


----------



## fshnfool (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm afraid not. I have made a point of watching several areas of high can litter density where the "pickings would be easiest" and the cans have stayed there for years. Cans are regularly thrown on top of roofs and mosques and never leave. I would have picked them up had I known how/where to take them without going out to Garbage City.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

fshnfool said:


> I'm afraid not. I have made a point of watching several areas of high can litter density where the "pickings would be easiest" and the cans have stayed there for years. Cans are regularly thrown on top of roofs and mosques and never leave. I would have picked them up had I known how/where to take them without going out to Garbage City.


 Two types of "cans" used to be manufactured, but most manufacturers in the fizzy drinks market use the tin/iron alloy cans now. The aluminium is reserved for the more expensive beer market, as the tin/iron alloy has a negative impact on the taste. So, mostly the ones lying around is not aluminium cans. The tin/iron ones can still be recycled, but you need huge numbers to make it viable.


----------



## haycj (Aug 28, 2012)

and another thing, screw tops, threads and pull tops are unreliable, ie milk


----------

